

Kiss - boom-style datastore in bash (see http://zachholman.com/boom/) - pabloPXL
https://gist.github.com/1286921
Simplistic version of http://zachholman.com/boom/
======
pabloPXL
Created own repo, <https://github.com/pabloPXL/kissdb>

